# PFLUEGER MEDALIST SPINNING REEL



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

I HAVE RECENTLY ORDERED A PFLUEGER MEDALIST IN THE 3000 SERIES. IT IS SUPPOSED TO HOLD 195yds OF 10lb LINE. ANY OPINIONS ON IF I SHOULD USE BRAID OR STICK TO MONO. OH, IT WILL BE ON A 7' MEDIUM ACTION ROD. I WILL BE USING IT INSHORE FOR REDS AND SPECKS AROUND DOCKS. MY MAIN CONCERN IS THAT I'VE HEARD THAT BRAID WILL CUT THROUGH YOUR EYES ON THE ROD AND I DON'T WANT TO RUIN A NEW ROD!:boo I DO LIKE THE IDEA OF BEING ABLE TO USE 50lb BRAID THAT IS THE DIAMETER OF 10lb MONO. 

I HAVENEVER FISHED WITH BRAID BEFORE, SO PLEASE GIVE AS MANY OPINIONS AS POSSIBLE. I WILL BE GLAD TO HEAR ALL OF THEM. SURE WILL BE NICE TO GET THAT BABY IN ACTION. I CURRENTLY USE A PFLUEGER TRION FOR SPINNING APPLICATIONS, WHICH I AM VERY PLEASED WITH. IT IS ULTRA SMOOTH WITH ONLY 5 brgs. THE MEDALIST HAS 10 brgs AND IS SUPPOSED TO BE SEALED, BOTH BEARINGS AND DRAG SYSTEM. THE REASON FOR UPGRADING IS THAT FALL REDFISH I FEEL WILL WEAR OUT WHAT I'VE GOT. I DO HAVE QUALITY BAITCASTERS, SHIMANO CITICA & BANTAM CORIOLIS, AND DAIWA MILL. CLASSIC 300. I USE 17 lb ON THEM AND WANTMY SPINNING ROD TO BE ABLE TO HANDLE THE SAME SIZE FISH.

SO THAT IS MY DILEMMA, SHOULD I STICK W/ MONO OR GO WITH A HEAVIER BRAID ON THE SPINNING REEL TO BE ABLE TO HANDLE 25" REDS. CHECK MY WOLF BAY REPORTS TO SEE WHAT I'VE BEEN CATCHING AND WHY I'M WORRIED ABOUT BREAKING OFF. I KNOW IT HAPPENS, BUT LATELY I'VE BEEN SCARED TO EVEN USE MY CURRENT SPINNER.

THANKS FOR ANY OPINIONS ON THE REEL AND USE OF BRAID OR MONO.

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

if it were me, i would go with the 20lb spider wire ultra cast.should be able to catch as big a red as you need...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

braid will not cut your guides like you've heard about. if you were catching kings (or some other fast, long running fish) then yeah, maybe after a long time it could happen. but it can happen with mono too. so, don't be affraid of braid for harming your guides.

i would recomend you stick with 15 or 20 lb braid. when you step up to 40-50 lb, you run a higher risk of breaking rods, tougher to break off if you get snagged on a dock, etc.

you can use almost any of them with similar results. i think sufix might be the best. but i've used 20lb calcutta in yellow and loved it. right now i'm burning through a big spool of western filament's tuf-line in 20lb olive color. i think it's becoming my new favorite. less wind knots. casts very well when i am skipping up under docks. but yeah, calcutta, power pro, sufix, tufline, spiderwire, you'll like whichever you pick.

another thing to think about is your knots. you'll want to learn some new knots with braid. i think the strongest/stealthiest connections are splices instead of using swivels for leader. uni-uni is good and my favorite is the albright. very easy to learn and more "fishable" than having a swivel.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE INFO. I THINK I HAVE A LINK TO SOME KNOT TYING INFO. IF I CAN FIND IT I'LL POST IT FOR EVERYONE, IT HAS EVERYTHING FROM FISHING TO CLIMBING KNOTS.

http://WWW.ANIMATEDKNOTS.COM

WOULD THESE WORK OK, I FOUND SOME IN THE FISHING KNOTS SECTION?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a very helpful site. the palomar is a good knot to tie to a hook or lure. as well as the uni.

you're gonna love the abrasion resistence of spectra.


----------

